# Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini at Formentera beach, Spain 1.7.2011 x12



## beachkini (2 Juli 2011)




----------



## posemuckel (3 Juli 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini at Formentera beach, Spain 1.7.2011 x13*

Auf dass ihr Urlaub noch lange dauert.


----------



## luuckystar (3 Juli 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini at Formentera beach, Spain 1.7.2011 x13*

Schade, diesmal keine Ansicht von Hinte(r)n


----------



## steven91 (3 Juli 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini at Formentera beach, Spain 1.7.2011 x13*



luuckystar schrieb:


> Schade, diesmal keine Ansicht von Hinte(r)n



jop da haste recht

aber der bikini kann kaum noch kleiner sein

danke dafür


----------



## gamma (3 Juli 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini at Formentera beach, Spain 1.7.2011 x13*

Tolle Bilder einer tollen Frau............


----------



## Chamser81 (3 Juli 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini at Formentera beach, Spain 1.7.2011 x13*

Immer wieder ein geiler Anblick!


----------



## neo28 (3 Juli 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini at Formentera beach, Spain 1.7.2011 x13*

toll, danke...


----------



## hansdampf76 (3 Juli 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini at Formentera beach, Spain 1.7.2011 x13*

hat sich aber fein rasiert die MIchelle, alle Achtung...


----------



## Bombastic66 (3 Juli 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini at Formentera beach, Spain 1.7.2011 x13*

tolle Bilder einer schönen
Frau, vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## dampflok (3 Juli 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini at Formentera beach, Spain 1.7.2011 x13*

lecker,leckerrrrrrrrr.....:thumbup:


----------



## Leonardo2010 (4 Juli 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini at Formentera beach, Spain 1.7.2011 x13*

Schöne Frau!

Schöne Bilder!

Schönen Dank !!


----------



## [email protected] (4 Juli 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini at Formentera beach, Spain 1.7.2011 x13*

Manchmal wünsche ich mir,ich wär ein Bikini :drip:
Danke :thumbup:


----------



## namor66 (4 Juli 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini at Formentera beach, Spain 1.7.2011 x13*

Super Bilder, vielen Dank!


----------



## Terrier (4 Juli 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini at Formentera beach, Spain 1.7.2011 x13*

Wie immer ein Hammeranblick. Schade nur, dass sich die deutschen Moderatorinnen nie so zeigen. Würde gerne mal die Annemarie Warnkross, Miriam Pielhau, Johanna Klum und vor allen anderen die Marlene Lufen an irgendeinem Strand im Bikini sehen. Aber von denen gibt es ja noch nicht einmal "normale" Shopping-Candids.


----------



## bavaria_red (4 Juli 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini at Formentera beach, Spain 1.7.2011 x13*

Danke 

es lebe der Sommer


----------



## 60y09 (4 Juli 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini at Formentera beach, Spain 1.7.2011 x13*

Immer wieder ein Genuss !

Danke !


----------



## Horst_Pauli (4 Juli 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini at Formentera beach, Spain 1.7.2011 x13*

Vielen Dank!


----------



## dinsky (9 Juli 2011)

super bilder. vielen dank dafür.


----------



## nerofol (9 Juli 2011)

Super hot, danke


----------



## bigboy90 (10 Juli 2011)

danke für die schööne Michelle


----------



## Einskaldier (6 Sep. 2011)

:thx: für Michelle :thumbup:


----------



## thorstenV (20 Nov. 2011)

Ach, bei Michelle werd ich halt immer wieder schwach. Danke!


----------



## richie (20 Nov. 2011)

Danke!


----------



## Kunigunde (21 Nov. 2011)

Hammer! Die Frau haut mich einfach um! 

Danke Danke Danke


----------



## Punisher (21 Nov. 2011)

measexy, danke für Michelle


----------



## amuell1 (22 Nov. 2011)

wie immer best of the best


----------



## jtg (23 Nov. 2011)

lecker


----------



## dertauer (23 Nov. 2011)

Schöne Fotos danke dafür:thumbup:


----------



## TheGülser (1 Dez. 2011)

geil!


----------



## Jochen85 (17 Jan. 2012)

Perfekt!


----------



## chini72 (17 Jan. 2012)

Wann geht sie wieder mal baden??


----------



## Charly111 (17 Jan. 2012)

wahnsinn


----------



## moonshine (17 Jan. 2012)

super sexy .... würde da jetzt auch gerne liegen ... :thumbup: THANKS :thx:


----------



## maximus (18 Jan. 2012)

Sehr schön - Danke!


----------



## JiAetsch (19 Jan. 2012)

Klasse Bilder!
:thx:


----------



## hightower 2.0 (8 Feb. 2012)

wooow was für eine bombe , passt alles perfekt :thx: *beachkini*


----------



## harald313e (8 Feb. 2012)

sehr schön danke!


----------



## CelebFan28 (27 Mai 2012)

So lieben wir sie! Vielen Dank!


----------



## klappstuhl (27 Mai 2012)

Immer wieder ein Hingucker, danke für die Bilder!


----------



## Grandsenior (29 Mai 2012)

kann diese wunderschöne Frau nicht mal posten wann und wo Sie Urlaub macht ?


----------



## nerd (31 Mai 2012)

so sexy! Danke!


----------



## mattis10 (1 Juni 2012)

superrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## beimi (12 Juni 2012)

besten dank für die bilder, klasse


----------



## holly789 (12 Juni 2012)

Ich Kann gar nicht sagen ob ich die Bilder kenne, sind stark wieder wie immer, ob die Frau mit 60 Jahren immer noch so aussieht? Ich glaube das es kaum eine hübscher in dem Alter geben wird.


----------



## Jone (13 Juni 2012)

Sehr heiß - Danke für die Pics :drip:


----------



## Kunigunde (13 Juni 2012)

Ein Sommer ohne La Hunziker is nix....

Danke dafür!


----------



## koftus89 (10 Okt. 2012)

danke vielmals.


----------



## PanterA01 (14 Okt. 2012)

thanx a lot!


----------



## hanspeter345 (14 Okt. 2012)

sehr schön!! danke


----------



## Bauer01 (14 Okt. 2012)

Sehr schönes Bild. Vielen Dank


----------



## gh2808 (14 Okt. 2012)

HAMMER Frau


----------



## apeass (28 Okt. 2012)

herrlicher anblick danke =)


----------



## dadaist (18 Nov. 2012)

einfach lecker


----------



## superlopez (2 Dez. 2012)

Die Frau ist der Wahnsinn! Danke!!


----------



## dagger (2 Dez. 2012)

tolle Arbeit, vielen Dank!


----------



## karsti (14 Dez. 2012)

sehr schöne bilder


----------



## nujns (2 Jan. 2013)

toll, danke...


----------



## hurricanecarter99 (12 Jan. 2013)

bester Körper! Wahnsinn


----------



## Brrronk (12 Jan. 2013)

Nach wie vor sehr heiß die Dame


----------



## orzender (15 Jan. 2013)

Ihr Körper ist wie eine Vergewaltigung fürs Gehirn.


----------



## kitty11 (15 Jan. 2013)

heiß, danke


----------



## DirtyHarry33 (15 Jan. 2013)

Danke .......:thumbup:


----------



## hb1899 (15 Jan. 2013)

einfach klasse


----------



## sch0rle (19 Jan. 2013)

hot body!!


----------



## Bowes (15 Sep. 2013)

Super Bilder, vielen Dank!


----------



## test1234321 (24 Okt. 2014)

Sehr schoen!


----------

